# Samsung Series 5 NP550P  OOOOOOR  Lenovo z580 I need help !!



## kogi2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

which one must i purchase

samsung np550p with i5 , gt 650m and plastic body

oooooooooR

lenovo z580 with i7 , gt 630m and aluminum body

i read hundreds of feedbacks and couldn't take any decision 

which one is better a good vga and excellent body

or excellent vga and good body


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Samsung N550P all the way, make sure to get this version only: Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## n3rd (Feb 22, 2013)

Samsung series 5, unless you're going for:
Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

@tkin
What's wrong with Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com ?


----------



## kogi2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Samsung series 5, unless you're going for:
> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> 
> @tkin
> What's wrong with Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com ?




there is no wrong but i can't purchase the i7 samsung just i5

y500 is too expensive in my country


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Samsung series 5, unless you're going for:
> Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> 
> @tkin
> *What's wrong with* Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com ?


Because for 3k more one could get the Y500 with FHD, GDDR5 memory etc.


----------



## kogi2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Samsung N550P all the way, make sure to get this version only: Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com




and what about plastic build quality bro ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

kogi2010 said:


> and what about plastic build quality bro ??


Gamers and power users don't care for build quality, you pay for build quality you lose features, for eg, the HP G6 series, looks like a piece of toy from the outside, works like a beast.


----------



## kogi2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Gamers and power users don't care for build quality, you pay for build quality you lose features, for eg, the HP G6 series, looks like a piece of toy from the outside, works like a beast.



am not searching for a Titanium notebook just all i need a good quality 
i think lenovo had this feature but less performance
so am asking about samsung is it a toy like hp or it's a big strong toy


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

kogi2010 said:


> am not searching for a Titanium notebook just all i need a good quality
> i think lenovo had this feature but less performance
> so am asking about samsung is it a toy like hp or it's a big strong toy


Neither are toys, they are made of plastic, its actually useful for gaming laptops as they generate a lot of heat and hence almost no company uses aluminium for gaming laptops, you can go for Samsung or Lenovo as suggested above, both are good, its just that Lenovo has a FHD(1920x1080P) screen.


----------



## n3rd (Feb 22, 2013)

Plastic build quality is not cheap. And aluminum might start to look bad quick. Lenovo Y500 has Aluminum lid and plastic body, BTW.


----------



## kogi2010 (Feb 23, 2013)

*thanks guys for your feedbacks that really helped me
but the last question :
is Samsung Series 5 NP550 body quality is similar to sony vaio ?*


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

kogi2010 said:


> *thanks guys for your feedbacks that really helped me
> but the last question :
> is Samsung Series 5 NP550 body quality is similar to sony vaio ?*


Build quality, yes, looks, no, but Vaio provides less bang for buck vs Samsung and Lenovo etc, and also if you buy a AMD GPU based laptop you won't have AMD driver support as Sony is among the only three companies to had opted out of enduro program.


----------



## kogi2010 (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Build quality, yes, looks, no, but Vaio are mostly girly laptops, not for power users.




hahahahahahaha lol
ok let's take the manly one
i'm coming sam wait for my fingers


----------



## n3rd (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Build quality, yes, looks, no, but Vaio are mostly girly laptops, not for power users.



Hey, that's sexist


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Build quality, yes, looks, no, but Vaio are mostly girly laptops, not for power users.



Seems like you're planning to get killed by me


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Seems like you're planning to get killed by me


Wait, save me lord, don't kill me 

I think my advise came out a bit wrong, what I mean is on pure bang for buck, Samsung or Lenovo laptops are better than the rest, for the same price vaio provides less, and another thing, Sony has opted out of AMD Enduro support, so when new drivers out, you can't use them on Sony(if you have ivy+7xxxx latpops).



n3rd said:


> Hey, that's sexist


There fixed, I was keeping awake for 24 hrs straight, no sleep, installing stuff on my laptop, I deserve a little break.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 24, 2013)

Have a look at Samsung NP550P5C S05IN........


----------



## kogi2010 (Feb 24, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Have a look at Samsung NP550P5C S05IN........



and what about the price ? am going to buy the s04 but it's price here in egypt 800 $ 
is s05 in the same price range ?



dashing.sujay said:


> Seems like you're planning to get killed by me



hahahahahaha forgive him plz punish me it was my question


----------

